# XXX Forum!



## garbagecollector (May 1, 2008)

you should make one, everyone would appreciate it!


----------



## 40acres (May 1, 2008)

not really.


----------



## Weed Guy (May 28, 2008)

If i can access RIU, im pretty sure i can access a porn site.


----------



## ORECAL (May 28, 2008)

this has been discussed, and I think the mods decided against it.......there really is no reason for it here. go to a porn site, thats what I do............

another suggestion was the women of RIU putting pics of themselves up (without heads of coarse), but let's face it, that is just never gunna happen....and really doesn't need to.

I love porn, especially homemade porn, but it really doesn't have a place here, and I respect and agree with the mods that it wouldn't be the best thing for the site.


----------



## korvette1977 (May 28, 2008)

garbagecollector said:


> you should make one, everyone would appreciate it!





 Lets see how far this one goes ...LOL


----------



## potroastV2 (May 28, 2008)

This is a grow forum not a place to pick up a date.


----------



## Weed Guy (May 28, 2008)

Ha, good one.... So, rollitup you free this w/e ive got a bag of bud with your name on it


----------



## panhead (May 28, 2008)

Not me,ive got candy


----------

